# Fray bod for Brownie coming along !



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Quick shots of a Fray body master set getting worked on for Brownie's Fray car ! Fray car is on the right and others are the Double nickels. 2nd pic is the polished masters done in black . Yes I know they look almost metallic but that is just how much they get polished 1st prior to making the master . *

*Enjoy , Bear :wave:*


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks Dennis I will be looking for em!:wave:


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Looking good Bear!I hope to be casting again next week after I get my cast off.
Christian


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Dragula said:


> Looking good Bear!I hope to be casting again next week after I get my cast off.
> Christian


 *Cast off ? Not good but hope your better soon Chris ! *

*Bear :wave:*


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*New pics for The Brownie Fray Body's progress ! Yes I know I did a lousy job of cleaning up the flash on these before taking the pics LOL ! Just working on windows now and while I have some done ... I am NOT happy yet with them . Anyway enjoy the body pics .*

*Bear :wave:*


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I need a red one to match my full size R/T!:wave:


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Finally done with more than a few things around here ! I had a slot show in Daytona to play around with so it has taken up all my free time and will do so for weeks to come with orders and such yet . However just prior I did finish the Brownies Fray body AND the pain in butt glass ! So I thought I would toss up something to see . *

*Enjoy , Bear :wave:*


----------

